

XMPP, Ruby, XMPP4R and Twitter tutorial - guille
http://guillecarlos.com/2009/06/17/xmpp-part-2-get-your-feet-wet/

======
dpnewman
With google wave, deeper use and understanding of xmpp seems highly relevant.
As a ruby-ist I appreciate the link - excellent.

